# Mosquito's in December



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Been here almost a month now. Can't ever remember getting mosquito bites during the winter before but over the last few days I'm top of the menu!

Can anyone recommend a decent mozzy plug please?

Didn't expect to be asking that for a few more months


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I use Alergical cream from the chemist. Very good. 

I got figs in December! and my trees are all flowering. My garden thinks it is May.. lol!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 
Your farmacia will supply Halle - works for a number of people but I've found that whilst one mosquito repellent works for one person, there is no one repellent that works for all so try one, and if you get bitten, try another 

Davexf


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Tropical strength DEET


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I'm ok with the stuff you 'wear' as I've found a couple of different things that seem to work. I was more interested to know if the plugs that you leave on over night are any good? I'll go and have a scan at Amazon reviews. I also didn't think there would be any about during the winter months. You live and learn.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

st3v3y said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm ok with the stuff you 'wear' as I've found a couple of different things that seem to work. I was more interested to know if the plugs that you leave on over night are any good? I'll go and have a scan at Amazon reviews. I also didn't think there would be any about during the winter months. You live and learn.


Astonished to read that there are mosquitos around at this time of year. I have never seen them during the winter months in Alicante province. In the summer, we use ultra violet lamps indoors which attract and zap all types of flying insects, including moths. But it can be a little noisy as they hit the electrified grill and fry!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

We have Mosquitos as well, which we have not seen thus time of year before

Hubby nibbled last night by one little &£)(;:/:.,,


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

We've always had mosquitoes all year round. Nothing different this year.

The best solution is to put screens on your windows. They keep out all the flying pests and creepy crawlies too. Plus you don't have to worry about breathing in chemicals all night long.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The Skipper said:


> Astonished to read that there are mosquitos around at this time of year. I have never seen them during the winter months in Alicante province. In the summer, we use ultra violet lamps indoors which attract and zap all types of flying insects, including moths. But it can be a little noisy as they hit the electrified grill and fry!


Just over the hill from you - my son was bitten by something the other night, he claims it was a mozzy. I doubted him until I found one on the inside of our mozzy net in the bathroom - soon dispatched though!


I know they are still around in the winder - just much slower, but never been bothered with them 'till now.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

We were very lucky to escape the floods but there is currently a lot of standing water in the surrounding area which could be a factor I guess?

I'll look into getting mosquito screens. Do they come in custom sizes or are they a simple DIY task? We have double doors on our upstairs windows that lead onto balconies and I assume that is common in Spain so how easy are they to fit and remove?

Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are dozens of different biting/stinging insects in Spain that are usually described generically as mozzies; some of them are active all year round, especially as it's been such a mild autumn.

Warmer winter temperatures are affecting not only insects but also plants and birds. We already have swathes of white narcissus growing in damp meadows whereas ten years ago we never saw them till after Christmas. Even some swallows and swifts are staying in Europe over the winter these days, rather than heading to Africa.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

st3v3y said:


> We were very lucky to escape the floods but there is currently a lot of standing water in the surrounding area which could be a factor I guess?
> 
> I'll look into getting mosquito screens. Do they come in custom sizes or are they a simple DIY task? We have double doors on our upstairs windows that lead onto balconies and I assume that is common in Spain so how easy are they to fit and remove?
> 
> Thanks


They are customisable and quite easy to fit. Leroy Merlin have a good range. Cómo elegir mosquiteras - Leroy Merlin We also have double doors leading onto balconies and we use internal net curtains for those.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

We also have double doors leading out to a balcony. The screen we have there is a roll-up type with a spring mechanism, much like a window shade. 

We didn't install our screens ourselves. We ordered them through an aluminium window/door company. They came and measured, custom made what was needed, and came and installed them. This was a number of years ago so I don't remember how much we paid, but it wasn't horribly expensive. 

As someone else said, they sell DIY kits in places like Leroy Merlin.


----------

